# frozen cut bait.. croaker or pinfish?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried cut cut croaker at sykes last week and it did well for me with white trout and whiting/ground mullet. was wondering which is better in your experience or is it a flip.. 
reason I don't use shrimp is it doesn't stay on the hook as good and all the little fish like to pick at it. 

i did catch a nice ground mullet on the shrimp though but if you run into a school of pinfish they will pick you dry

i think next time i go i will hit the bait shop for frozen croak or pinfish rather than waste time catching them first. this way i can get straight to fishing .. i'm assuming all the local bait shops carry frozen croaker and pins correct? do they happen to carry them fresh dead?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

if i fish the bridges i usually use artificials or squid. rarely do i ever use cut bait anymore. im not sure if they carry croaker or pins frozen but i never looked.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use squid, then catch croaks/pin/whites and if I get into a bind then cut them up....


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

squid is a good idea. it would stay on the hook pretty well.. will give that a shot. 

i've read white trout love squid as well.. what are you guys experiences with that? 

and i'm assuming the bait shops carry it.

thanks for that tip, i didn't even think about using squid.. i always see people using shrimp or cut baitfish. best advice i've seen on here in a while


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

I notice pinfish have really tough skin compared to most so the bait seems to stay on the hook REALLY well if that's your goal. 

Squid is too stinky for me.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Fritz said:


> I notice pinfish have really tough skin compared to most so the bait seems to stay on the hook REALLY well if that's your goal.
> 
> Squid is too stinky for me.


the pinfish tear up my shrimp so i will put on a small hook and catch a bunch of them to use for cut bait .. they were so thick at 3M one time that i would use cut pinfish and was still catching pinfish with it.. they even eat their own kind, those things are hungry little boogers.

i have found putting on a size 6 hook and using cut baitfish is effective if you run into these guys.. also raising the hook higher off the bottom and then leaving the rod on the rail so you don't feel all the nibbling.. once you hook a white trout it will give your rod a nice bend.. if you hold the rod you will feel a lot of nibbling


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

flex said:


> i will put on a small hook and catch a bunch of them to use for cut bait ..


Before I bought a bait net I used to ask the mullet guys if they could throw the net out once or twice for pinfish/bait if they looked bored.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

FYW squid works extremley well for white trout and sikes and the occasional whiting get a size 1 or 2 circle hook and put it on there i use to use a size 3 which is pushing it lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get squid at Wallyworld....and yes white trout love it!!! They also love eating their own as cut bait!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the whiting aka ground mullet were hot last weekend there.. i hope they like squid as well. either way i'll be happy.

when the tide changed directions the fishing died. its really remarkable how tides control fishing

i'll let you fishing degenerates know how I do.. planning on going there in the morning either sat or sunday.. i'm the guy with the white dog that barks everytime someone catches a fish


----------

